# Talal LIVE Techno - Cafe Cairo SW9 - Press support by Maceo Plex, Petar Dundov, Sasha, Digweed 30/1



## Boulevard (Dec 16, 2015)

Catch Talal at Cafe Cairo for a LIVE extended electronica/techno set on Saturday 30/01. 2015 has been busy for London based electronic music producer Talal, ranking 6 on Beatport charts, with 5 releases receiving press in 10 countries and support from Sasha, John Digweed, Petar Dundov, Maceo Plex, Danny Tenaglia, Laurent Garnier, Steve Lawler, Armin Van Buuren, AFFKT, Florien Meindl, Luciano, Paco Osuna, Richie Hawtin, Marco Carola, Joseph Capriati, Benny Benassi, Erick Morillo, Inkfish and Gareth Emery amongst others.

Cafe Cairo is a unique cafe/bar/club situated between Clapham North / Stockwell / Brixton. RA Page

*Original music release reached #6 on Beatport charts listen here*






 www.boulevardrecords.co.uk
 www.cafecairo.co.uk


----------



## Boulevard (Dec 17, 2015)

Catch Talal at Cafe Cairo, a unique cafe/bar/club situated between Clapham North / Stockwell / Brixton, for a LIVE extended electronica/techno set on Saturday 30/01. Free published CD's of charted electronica/techno for early arrivals including Sci-Fi and Manama.

2015 has been busy for London based electronic music producer Talal, ranking 6 on Beatport charts, with 5 releases receiving press in 10 countries and support from Sasha, John Digweed, Petar Dundov, Maceo Plex, Danny Tenaglia, Laurent Garnier, Steve Lawler, Armin Van Buuren, AFFKT, Florien Meindl, Luciano, Paco Osuna, Richie Hawtin, Marco Carola, Joseph Capriati, Benny Benassi, Erick Morillo, Inkfish and Gareth Emery amongst others.

*Original music release reached #6 on Beatport charts listen here*
*RA Page*






www.boulevardrecords.co.uk
www.cafecairo.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2015)

'Support' suggests they are playing with you, which is a bit of a fib. Good luck all the same!


----------



## Boulevard (Dec 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> 'Support' suggests they are playing with you, which is a bit of a fib. Good luck all the same!



Is there a way to edit the title line? I can add press support or release support etc...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 17, 2015)

I've edited the title (had to use 'of' as it was too long otherwise). Also merged the other thread in, please only post one thread per event.


----------



## Boulevard (Dec 17, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> I've edited the title (had to use 'of' as it was too long otherwise). Also merged the other thread in, please only post one thread per event.



Thanks for the help! that was my next point! but you handled it, thans again.


----------



## Boulevard (Dec 17, 2015)

Actually it should be "Press Support From" or "Press Support By"

I am not sure if "Of" works? or does it? - either way thanks again.


----------

